# sheep vs goats



## Sonshine

Not sure where to put this. I have a friend that is trying to find the pros and cons of raising sheeps and goats to determine which she should raise. I told her I had goats and they seemed fairly easy to raise, another friend suggested sheep. So, I'm trying to gather information for her. Anyone here raise both sheep and goats? Which is easier to raise? What benefits are there in raising one over the other?


----------



## Ross

Speaking in generalities..... Sheep are a bit more laid back than goats. Easier to fence in, produce wool, meat and milk (best used in cheese), more variety in breeds, ...... sheep are a tad fussier to keep in minerals and in good health (sorta)
Really which is better goats or sheep, fall to personal preference. But sheep are better.


----------



## RiverPines

I find goats to be more difficult than sheep.

We have had goats trash fences and get out. Never had a sheep even try!

My sheep thrive on pasture and hay. My goats need grain several times a year like during lactation.

Sheep handle all our weather fine with just a lean-to. The goats struggle in winter and need more shelter and bedding.

Goats strip the bark off trees killing them. The sheep graze on the ground and leave trees alone. ( We love trees)

My goats need more worming than the sheep.

My goats need more hoof trimming, a lot more, than the sheep.

My goats are louder and noisier than the sheep.

The sheep give lots of fiber and meat and grow a heck of a lot faster than the goats.
My angora goats give less fiber and not even close to the amount of meat from a sheep of the same age.

My Boers cant compete in the amount of meat from my sheep either.


----------



## calg.

Sonshine said:


> Not sure where to put this. I have a friend that is trying to find the pros and cons of raising sheeps and goats to determine which she should raise. I told her I had goats and they seemed fairly easy to raise, another friend suggested sheep. So, I'm trying to gather information for her. Anyone here raise both sheep and goats? Which is easier to raise? What benefits are there in raising one over the other?


Having raised both sheep was easier just because of worming and lambing out. Sheep grow faster, therefore you can market faster. My land is open pasture and more suitable for sheep. If you have more woodlands than improved pasture, goats might be the ticket. I raise hair sheep (katahdins) just because of not having to shear the wool. Wool prices are too low now to mess with. Good luck on your whatever you raise. CG


----------



## Sonshine

Thanks for the responses. I didn't know that you could milk sheep. What does the milk taste like? How hard is the shearing and do you still have to dip sheep? If so, how often and how hard is that? I've sent your responses on to my friend.


----------



## RiverPines

I have longwool crosses which get sheared 3 times a year and Jacob which is 2 times a year.
We do it ourselves and its no harder than shearing the Angora goats.

I never heard of dipping a sheep!
If thats for parasites, my sheep never have gotten any lice or anything. I use insecticide rub on all through the warm season. No fly strike, no lice, no nothing.


----------



## Ross

To describe sheeps milk is to compare it to cows milk. Trouble is what comes from a jug/bag/box doesn't taste like cow's milk. If you know what fresh cows milk tastes like then sheeps milk is a bit like that, not quite as sweet and really too rich with fats to drink.

I'm sure some die hards still dip sheep modern parasite control is easier and faster. Pour on's control keds, lice and ticks; drenches or crumbles control internal parasite. 

Shearing is a chore that gets easier with experience, physical fitness, improved technique, good facilities and someone else's back. You could suggest hair sheep to your friend I suppose.


----------



## Sonshine

Ross, thanks. You can tell I don't know much about sheep, which is why I came here. I remember reading years ago about dipping them, and didn't know if that was still done. Now, this lady is a single woman, would that make a difference in what direction she should go? She also told me, when I sent her the earlier replies, that she's not really that interested in the milk aspect. I think she's wanting them more for meat.


----------

